# Anaconda



## hastatus

My buddy in South America sent me several photos. Thought you'd all find it interesting. They are on expeditions to find a world record anaconda.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Damn-thats freaky


----------



## Red Eyes

Cool Pic! Thanks for sharing! Anymore pics that you want to share?


----------



## moron

awesome snake


----------



## QWERTY1830

Quite the large snake there.


----------



## hastatus

another photo:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

keep them comming, Frank, these are interesting


----------



## Mettle

That's very impressive.

I love giant snakes. They scare the hell outta me. But I still love 'em. I am always amazed at their size and power. To think that I have the privilege of inhabiting the same planet as these great creatures. People simply bore me too much.


----------



## JorgeRemigio

interesting indeed...somewhere outhere....there is a monster....a smelly one (I like very much anacondas..but I hate their smell)


----------



## psychofish

cool pics thanks for sharing..

nice to see you could visit us down here in the non p forums frank


----------



## hastatus

> psychofish Posted Today, 03:37 AM
> cool pics thanks for sharing..
> 
> nice to see you could visit us down here in the non p forums frank


I try to visit every so often. Believe it or not, piranhas is not my total interest. I've kept an assortment of reptiles in my past, including snakes. I'm more known for piranhas than the others.

I'll post more photos of the snake above. Its not something I do without permission of the photographer. I'm waiting for more to come in, hopefully head shots and other larger snake photos.


----------



## dark FrOsT

cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## psychofish

hastatus said:


> I try to visit every so often. Believe it or not, piranhas is not my total interest. I've kept an assortment of reptiles in my past, including snakes. I'm more known for piranhas than the others.


 So it is true.......... You really are THE MAN


----------



## Guest

Oly Sheet!

No in all seriousness, great pics there sir. I may be visiting Iquitos next year, what snakes should I keep an eye out for?


----------



## hastatus

> No in all seriousness, great pics there sir. I may be visiting Iquitos next year, what snakes should I keep an eye out for?


Most you will not actually see, but I'd watch out for the ones that bite.







Seriously, it depends on where you go (forest or river), coral snakes are to be avoided. Aside from that, its difficult to get permits to remove them and bring them back.


----------



## furious piranha

damn they are big snakes


----------



## hastatus

From Edouardo:


> You can see a big number of Spectacle Cayman they call them Babos in Venezuela they are primary prey of Anacondas and the other important prey are the Capibaras they call them here Chiguires. Capibaras can weight up to 60 kilograms and Spectacle Cayman can be up to 2.30 meters long and 50 kilograms. All the big Anacondas have big Scars produced from bites of Spectacle Cayman and Capibaras.


Enjoy the photos....


----------



## hastatus

More....


----------



## xxwhookiddxx

your friends having the best time of his life . . .


----------



## Mettle

Another round of amazing shots. Thanks again for sharing these!


----------



## Red Eyes

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eiji

cool pics, so how big is the record?? does python still holds the record??


----------



## hastatus

The anaconda girth size is bigger than the python by far, but as far as world record. I don't know. Edouardo has been catching them at around 15 or so feet. Supposedly (if I remember correctly) there was one caught at around 35 or 36 feet in the 1940's. I should mention that average anaconda is around 20 feet, but some have been found at around 27 feet. So that is about close to max. Anything bigger would truly be a monster snake.


----------



## psychofish

The strength a snake that size has is amazing...

Thanks for sharing more pics


----------



## nswhite

Wow those are some crazy anaconda pics.


----------



## JorgeRemigio

fish lover said:


> cool pics, so how big is the record?? does python still holds the record??


 Hello

Python Reticulatus still hold the record for lenght. But Anacondas do have bigger girth in nature...(captivity is a different story).


----------



## KINGofKINGS

so with your knowledge on these monsters... How big of a conda do you think is out there? Is there a hundred footer?


----------



## furious piranha

awesome pics man thanks for sharin them


----------



## hastatus

> KINGofKINGS Posted Today, 10:01 AM
> so with your knowledge on these monsters... How big of a conda do you think is out there? Is there a hundred footer?


As I early said a 15-20 foot snake is pushing it for average. Problem is, these snakes have been hunted down, often killed by natives. So if there are any larger than those (over 30 feet), you can consider it unseen and probably rare. I'd like to see one myself on a tape.


----------



## dark FrOsT

its a shame to hear that these snakes are hunted down but i guess to some native villages it could be a really threat to the live stock and a people eater


----------



## hastatus

The good news, conservation is getting better and they do have a "rescue squad" made up of scientists that do go into the wild to pick up large snakes if they are bothering villagers. That's really the only way to protect the snake (and people).


----------



## Blacksheep

What is the reason for the killing of these snakes by the indigeonus people? It is fear of the snake as it may due them harm or is it cause it kills off their livestock?

Either way...seeing a snake that size is unbelieveable! What is their natural food source?

DUMB QUESTION ALERT - You see those pics running around the net. Can one of these things kill and eat a human? I assume they could kill a human no problem, but could they actually eat one? Good Lord, the very thought of that thing sends chills up my spine.

Lastly, what is the dental structure of these animals like? Are they like the standard constrictor?


----------



## pyrokingbrand

What an amazing animal!! Thanks for sharing the pics Frank!!


----------



## 00nothing

I have experience with big snakes and when it comes to anacondas I will take the tail end please very mean snakes I used to own a yellow who's temperament was that of a half starved rabid pitbull

Pastor Jeff very large anaconda could easily take down a human and eat a man of smaller stature with ease there typical diet from what i understand consists of cayman capibara and an antelope type of deer species that would prob be slightly smaller if not equal to about the size of a small white tail


----------



## ICEE

very nice photos


----------



## studmuffin992

Mettle said:


> That's very impressive.
> 
> I love giant snakes. They scare the hell outta me. But I still love 'em. I am always amazed at their size and power. To think that I have the privilege of inhabiting the same planet as these great creatures. People simply bore me too much.:laugh:


thats why ur a sad F**ker man if u were stood next to a pit id push u rite in and hope some creature eat u or some giant snake crushed the life outta u.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^Who is this guy.... or kid, I mean?...


----------



## 00nothing

lmao wtf was with that post I really hope that was some sort of inside joke and if not someone ban this douche

Does your life suck that bad that your idea of fun and getting into a fight is being a e-warrior


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i dont think there was an inside joke there.... he never really seems to know what hes talking about-


----------



## Blacksheep

TEAM ErAiSpY must be so proud of him. What a great contributing member.

Here's hoping you get susupended....


----------



## eiji

maybe he's offended with mettle's last sentence...


----------



## Blacksheep

fish lover said:


> maybe he's offended with mettle's last sentence...


Yeah...it certainly deserved the response he got...please.

He was making a general statement about the awe he feels towards nature compared to normal humans. I fully understood what he was saying.

This is not the first nasty response this member has posted.


----------



## hastatus

> What is the reason for the killing of these snakes by the indigeonus people? It is fear of the snake as it may due them harm or is it cause it kills off their livestock?
> 
> Either way...seeing a snake that size is unbelieveable! What is their natural food source?
> 
> *DUMB QUESTION ALERT* - You see those pics running around the net. Can one of these things kill and eat a human? I assume they could kill a human no problem, but could they actually eat one? Good Lord, the very thought of that thing sends chills up my spine.
> 
> Lastly, what is the dental structure of these animals like? Are they like the standard constrictor?


That's not a dumb question. Glad you asked it. I've seen those photos, most are photoshopped, except the one where an alligator was crushed then eaten by a large anaconda IN FLORIDA! This anaconda was then attacked as it was at rest swallowing by another alligator and took the snakes head off and broke its trunk so that the alligator that was eaten was exposed.

The photo of the man being eaten by the snake is BS. The snake while having a jaw that unhinges would have trouble taking in a human past the shoulders. However a small child would be another matter altogther.

Locals fear the snake because of 1. children 2. livestock. Their natural fod source is anything they can suffocate and swallow.


----------



## blazednosferatu

I think that it is very possible that a snake could eat a human,the human would just have to be on its side or maybe feet first.If a snake can get a croc a snake can eat a human..


----------



## hastatus

> blazednosferatu Posted Today, 12:18 AM
> I think that it is very possible that a snake could eat a human,the human would just have to be on its side or maybe feet first.If a snake can get a croc a snake can eat a human


 Maybe. Anyway here is a quick google search on the urban myths.

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/s/snake.htm


----------



## ESPMike

blazednosferatu said:


> I think that it is very possible that a snake could eat a human,the human would just have to be on its side or maybe feet first.If a snake can get a croc a snake can eat a human..


Go back to what hastatus said. I saw a documentary sometime back examining reticulated pythons and if they could swallow an adult human, and the findings were that even the largest retics wouldnt be able to. The broad shoulder width of an adult human is too much girth for the snake to be able to handle, even with an unhinged jaw. Caiman and small alligators are a different story because of their shape, remember the length of the meal isnt the issue, its the width. The findings of the study with retics was that an adult human wouldnt be possible, but a child would be very plausible and has even been documented in several cases with retics. Im not sure about any related deaths with anacondas eating children, but based on their size in relation to a retic you have to assume it would definately be possible.


----------



## hastatus

To add to this, last year in the Amazon a group of students on a field trip (I think from the UK) were out cooling off in the river. One of their members went off by himself from the main group then disappeared without so much as a major splash. Piranhas were blamed, but 2 critters come to mind because the body was never found, a large caiman or an anaconda. Majority of anaconda deaths are from strangulation not being eaten. As already pointed out, the shoulders are the big problem for the snake. I know of no documented cases of children, but that is what most natives intimate when they have lost children.


----------



## Mettle

Wow. I got some attention in this thread. How nice.
















ANYWAY.

I was told by a rather reptuable herper in my area that there are arround 10 documented and officially confirmed cases of humans being eaten by snakes. And I believe the culprits were retics, anacondas and rock pythons. Don't know how true that is since I haven't done the research myself.


----------



## hastatus

I snooped around looking for something credible, this is the only thing worth looking at:

http://www.chicagoherp.org/books/answer1.html



> *I was told by a rather reptuable herper in my area that there are arround 10 documented and officially confirmed cases of humans being eaten by snakes*. And I believe the culprits were retics, anacondas and rock pythons. Don't know how true that is since I haven't done the research myself.


Perhaps you should ask him for the citation info on these cases. Might be easier to support the opinion than having to google around and find nothing. There was a mention that children have been killed and eaten. But majority are from strangulation than being eaten.


----------



## the REASON

great pics Frank. ask your friend for more.


----------



## Mettle

Well, Snopes says the popularly available pics are fakes:

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/animals/anaconda.asp


----------



## hastatus

Here is the gator vs snake link: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...neatsgator.html

The alternate theory was the snake was attacked by another alligator as it sat there digesting its meal. As you can see from the photo, the attack from the other gator opened that snake up exposing the gator it just ate.


----------



## eiji

man, that was cool..
I'm just wondering..if a python could eat a human, then why cant the anaconda.


----------



## 00nothing

Couple of things i jsut wanted to mention just in case anybody who doesnt have experience thinks that because they cant eat us big snakes are safe

NOT EVEN CLOSE just cause it cant eat us these large snakes can still easily kill a human being they are not creatures to be taken lightly i was tagged by 15-17 ft retic and it was probably one of the most horrific experiences of my life fortunately I was somehow able to stay calm and with assistance made it into a cold shower but it was some painful sh*t the snake had gotten one leg one arm and my torso. The bite was actually nothing but pants ( I was one of those kids who wore pants so baggy you could fit another person in) so there was no actual damage done to myself but the capilaries in my eyes had burst so had the whole bloody eye thing for quite some time. This occured when I was about 21-22 yrs old I am 6ft and at the time would have been about 240 so these snakes will defintly attack things that there is no way they can eat. The reason I got tagged was that the retic had just been given a rabbit and he always ate in a large rubbermaid while I was feeding the large female burm in the enclosure he popped the top of the rubbermaid and came straight at the rabbit in my hand I turned jsut as he struck resulting in him getting a large mouthfull of jean.

Also just wanted to mention while obviously fake the alligator vs. python the anaconda does make prey of caiman but these crocidilians don't get near to the size of american alligators and i am guessing that the anacondas would only go after smaller ones anywyas


----------



## hastatus

Good informative post. A friend of mine, several years ago was showing me his snake collection. He had a reticulated and he was very cautious of that snake. He told me it was bad tempered. Well, he took the snake out and the damn thing bit him. It took both of us to manipulate the beast to have it release him. Since these things have teeth curved back, my friend was left with a bloody wrist and another reason not to handle it so carefree. The snake was 2 or 3 feet long. Not big, but a good reminder of what small ones can do.


----------

